
Nation's bacon reserves hit 50-year low as prices rise - obeone
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2017/02/01/nations-bacon-reserves-hit-50-year-low-prices-rise/97327794/
======
Neliquat
This is why I have private bacon reserves.

Not joking, I have a deep freeze full of pork belly. Buying from your local
farmer has perks beyond being trendy. Don't think for a minute that the
quality of factory ham isn't suffering in this production rush.

------
Fjolsvith
...And bacon trading rises to a feverish pitch.

------
SixSigma
That headline is in the "wet roads cause rain" style.

~~~
obeone
Yes. USAToday is not known for their journalistic excellence. The reason I
posted it was because I didn't realize we had a strategic stockpile of bacon
for, you know, bacon emergencies.

